# Looking for scope recommendations: rimfire prs 25m to 200m



## karaRobert (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm new to the rimfire rifle game and I'm looking for scope recommendations.
Distances that I will be shooting vary from 25m to 200m.
Just wondering what magnification ranges are recommended, how many MOA in elevation adjustment should it have, etc.
Suggestions for specific models would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am perhaps guilty of going overboard, but I and most of my shooting friends have one inch center fire scopes on our rim fire rifles. A common 3x9 will work, but I prefer 4x16. Currently it appears that one of the lower cost Vortex or Nikon with turrets would serve you well. I like to shoot subsonic with a suppressor and that requires 25 minutes of elevation. Most center fire scopes have at minimum 55 minutes of elevation. If your sighted in using half of that it still leaves you capability to 200 yards.


----------



## SPrada (Oct 27, 2017)

I've got an old leupold varix iii 6.5-20 efr on a cz 455 rimfire scope.
using rws ammo zeroed for 25y, 6.25moa/100y and 22.75moa/200y.
Using burris zee rings with inserts I can probably get out to 275yds with it before running out of elev. Scope has approx. 50moa total adjustment.


----------

